# Videoerstellung - Frame für Frame.



## Tackleberry (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss ein Video in HD mit 60 Bildern pro Sekunden erzeugen. Es geht einfach nur darum in bestimmten Abständen Zahlen einzublenden. Allerdings muss ich die Anzeigedauer exakt bestimmten können (z.B. 1 Frame, 6 Frames). Mit welcher Software geht sowas am mit dem wenigsten Aufwand? Kann Sony Vegas sowas? Evt. sogar Photoshop? Ich habe über die Uni Labore Zugriff auf diverse Software. Tutorials kann ich mir zusammensuchen, ich brauch nur erstmal einen Hinweis in welche Richtung ich schauen muss. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

tackleberry


----------

